# winegarner



## cam09 (Jun 7, 2009)

good line or not (winegarner) can any 1 give me any characteristics on that line


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

it orignated back in the day with dog named winy, she resembeled a old wooden ship.
im not going back to blockbuster and im eating pork and beans.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

love winegarner blood i have a girl that was 25% winegarner. it's a blue bloodline that originated before chaos and present day watchdog. my dog was a nanny dog imo the perfect family dog


----------



## JonWayne901 (Jun 10, 2009)

Winegarner is good blood. They are now called Bootleg Kennels. Originated from Green's Rambo and a dog named called Kong, old school XL black and blue dogs. They were mostly crossed with Watchdog and Chaos blood. Think of bullies with high drive and fire. I esp. like the dog Winegarner's Red Devil. I have two dogs with winegarner in them.


----------

